# About to buy a used audi s5000 for 100$



## Az.6669 (May 26, 2003)

K one of my freind is about to sell me its used 5000s runing for 100$ and i was wondering what kind of trouble do those car develop ??


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: About to buy a used audi s5000 for 100$ (Az.6669)*

Lots. The type 44 is also known as the type $$...care to guess why?


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: About to buy a used audi s5000 for 100$ (duandcc)*

Hey but for $100 you can't go wrong.
Most problems are electronic (windows, etc etc), power steering pump.
I'd hit it definitely...$100 for a running car? even if it lasts you 2 months
Later!
Luis


----------



## Az.6669 (May 26, 2003)

why is it called the $$
is it one of the most problematic car audi made ?
nice rx7 by the way - why are you getting rid of it







( ?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Az.6669)*

Yes, it has it's prblems. Mostly eletrical. But they also like to leak Pentosin (aka green gold) form their problematic steering racks. Also brake boosters (da bomb) like to go bad. The dirvetrain (as long as it's not a automatic) is close to indestructable. If's a 3 spd auto...those are built out of glass...beware...
Thanks for the compliments. It's for sale because I want to get something more practical, like a A6 4.2 quattro or possibly an early A8...need a big highway cruiser for taking on vacations...


----------



## Az.6669 (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (duandcc)*

thx you very much for the info








im sad about ure rx7








but kids :-D


----------

